# Huskee 22 Ton Log Splitter Hydraulic Tank Plug Vent



## KenLockett (Apr 18, 2016)

Do you guys who own this same splitter get a lot of spillage out of the hydraulic tank plug vent when moving your splitter around your place let alone when transporting it on highway (which I have never done by the way short of bringing it home).  At one time I had a cork plug in the small vent hole in plug but have since stopped that as I was concerned it might break off and get in the reservoir.  Anyhow, it is really a pain when moving it around and the jostling causes the hydraulic fluid to discharge through the vent and it gets all over the tank, tires, and ground.  Anyone come up with a creative solution to prevent this like a cover or something...or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## claydogg84 (Apr 18, 2016)

It sounds like it's overfilled. A friend has that splitter and I've never had an issue with spillage.


----------



## KenLockett (Apr 18, 2016)

Checked that. Their is a dipstick and the level is on the lower side of the scale.  The suspension is stiff as it is so the thing just bounces around and the oil weeps out. When at rest and running splitter no spillage.


----------



## claydogg84 (Apr 18, 2016)

The plug has 2 small holes drilled in the sides, right? If the oil level is correct, there may be an issue with the plug.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 18, 2016)

On my Huskee 35-ton (2009 build), there is only one vent on the plug.  Since the top of the hydraulic reservoir is sloped, the instructions say to spin the plug into the tank, leaving the vent hole on the high side of the slope.  I never noticed spillage when transporting it, but it will vent some fluid when the fluid is "hot" from use.  Some dribbles out the vent and down the side of the reservoir.  I was told that is normal for this setup.

No, I do not overfill the reservoir.  I fill to the top line on the dipstick when cold.

I betcha you could find a PIPE PLUG that fits your reservoir at a local plumbing supply.  USE IT FOR TRANSPORT ONLY!  Remember to swap it out for the vented plug before running the splitter.

Alternatively, you could tap the vent hole in the plug and install the proper bolt in it for transport.  Make sure to tap the hole with the plug off the reservoir and clean out any metal shavings before reinstalling it.

EDIT:  Thinking more on the two ideas I posted above, the idea of blocking completely blocking an expansion vent is not a good idea.  Transporting a metal reservoir of hydraulic fluid (and air) or or even letting it sit in sunlight might cause enough expansion to create more problems and messes.


----------



## kevin j (Apr 18, 2016)

If it is NPT thread, add a nipple and coupling to extend it up 4 to 6 inches, then add a proper filtered breather.
This has been recently discussed here for searching.


----------



## KenLockett (Apr 19, 2016)

claydogg84 said:


> The plug has 2 small holes drilled in the sides, right? If the oil level is correct, there may be an issue with the plug.


Yeah.  Perhaps I will remove and take a closer look.  Thanks


----------



## KenLockett (Apr 19, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> On my Huskee 35-ton (2009 build), there is only one vent on the plug.  Since the top of the hydraulic reservoir is sloped, the instructions say to spin the plug into the tank, leaving the vent hole on the high side of the slope.  I never noticed spillage when transporting it, but it will vent some fluid when the fluid is "hot" from use.  Some dribbles out the vent and down the side of the reservoir.  I was told that is normal for this setup.
> 
> No, I do not overfill the reservoir.  I fill to the top line on the dipstick when cold.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Will try instruction above as well.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 19, 2016)

kevin j said:


> If it is NPT thread, add a nipple and coupling to extend it up 4 to 6 inches, then add a proper filtered breather.
> This has been recently discussed here for searching.


This is what i'm going to do on my HF splitter.  On a warm (70F+) day, if I'm parked on anything other than a flat surface, I get oil weeping out from expansion and on the incline.  I run my splitter off the back of my ATV and I'm ALWAYS on an incline.  God didn't make the woods even and i'm on a hill.  

Since the tank is not pressurized, there is no harm in increasing the volume of oil.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 19, 2016)

The proper breather is th


kevin j said:


> If it is NPT thread, add a nipple and coupling to extend it up 4 to 6 inches, then add a proper filtered breather.
> This has been recently discussed here for searching.



Best idea. ^^


----------



## BillinTX (Apr 26, 2016)

kevin j said:


> If it is NPT thread, add a nipple and coupling to extend it up 4 to 6 inches.........



This is what I did to my Huskee 22 ton but didn't like the exposed vent hole. 
So I wrapped some green foam from a lawn mower air filter around the coupler and inverted a tin can over it. 
I painted it to match the splitter.
Maybe some day I will buy a proper breather but this works for now.


----------



## KenLockett (Apr 26, 2016)

Guys after closer inspection the leakage is coming mostly from around the threads of the plug.  Any thoughts on using teflon tape to seal between threads and the plug?  By the way I have torqued the plug nice and tight with same issue.


----------



## claydogg84 (Apr 26, 2016)

Nothing wrong with using Teflon tape or paste.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 26, 2016)

claydogg84 said:


> Nothing wrong with using Teflon tape or paste.


Just make sure that if you use tape to start one thread down. If tape gets into the pump it can do all kinds of damage.


----------



## claydogg84 (Apr 26, 2016)

greg13 said:


> Just make sure that if you use tape to start one thread down. If tape gets into the pump it can do all kinds of damage.



Working with hydraulic systems every day for the past 10 years, I've yet to see a hydraulic pump ruined by Teflon tape. Should you go out of your way to put some in the tank? No, but it's highly unlikely for you to damage the pump if you make a small mistake here.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 26, 2016)

As a rule, I stay away from Teflon tape on hydraulic systems.


----------

